# Contraceptive pill, IBS & ulcers



## 16241 (Jun 3, 2006)

Got a few questions - don't know if anyone has any answers!I started with IBS type symptoms a couple of years ago, about 6 months after starting taking microgynon. Never linked the 2 as there was such a big time delay, but I'm wondering if there is one. I've come off the microgynon now (about 2 months ago) and the IBS symptoms have reduced.Now though, I have ulcer-type symptoms. Abdominal pain in a very specific place (this is the same place as was always most sore with the IBS, though there were no other signs to suggest there was an ulcer), plus now acid reflux type indigestion. I've just started taking PPI drugs for that which have improved the symptoms (though left me with headaches and dizzyness - just can't win!!!!).Has anyone come across a link between the pill and ulcers? Or IBS and ulcers? Because I felt ill with the IBS, I did become very controlling about what I ate - to the point of frequently starving myself most of the day most days. Not good, but the weight loss has at least worried the doctors into doing something now!! And I'm eating more on the new drugs as I feel so much better. But could the starvation have caused the ulcer?I'm waiting for a lot of blood test results to come back, including H Pylori just in case it's that, but would appreciate any suggestions/ comments in the meantime. Thanks


----------



## 19441 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Issy,Thats strange as i have just come off microgynon 4 months ago after being on it for 7 years and i started getting IBS type symptoms about a month after finishing the last pack. I have terrible bloating, gas and morning diarrhea (i never had this whilst on the pill) but i also developed pelvic pain on the left hand side which was really painful, it only left me when i got my period, but this month its not so severe and i only got it when i ovulated. Maybe your's could also be to do with your body trying to ovulate after finishing the pill.It cetainly seems hormonal birth control plays a big part in IBS whether going on the pill or coming off it.Tracey


----------

